# Mulberry



## suprfast (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it okay to use mulberry for smoking food?   My buddy has a tree he is about to cut down, and i want to know if i should score some free wood.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Feb 11, 2009)

nevermind, i learned to use the search button and found that it reminds people of apple.

Now, do i have to age it or can i use it now?  He cut it down one week ago
kris


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ummm, idk why not.  Its a fruit bearing tree, and most fruit bearing trees make good smoking woods


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would season for atleast 6 months, or preburn.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 11, 2009)

so to season do i just let it sit there for 6 months?  what is preburn
kris


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would split it and stack it loosley to allow for air to circulate around it and keep it out of the weather for 6 months 

Preburning is burning the wood before putting it into the smoker to get rid of some of the "crap" that is in it 
Check this out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=preburning for a lil info on why

and this for a good how to
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=preburning


----------



## uncletykie (Feb 12, 2009)

Mulberry is my absolute Favorite wood for Smokin


----------



## bassman (Feb 12, 2009)

Mulberry is good.  Take all you can get. Nice score!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 12, 2009)

I use it all the time. It has a  different look when its done and ashes, kinda white powdery,gotta watch it  if its windy, it can (the ashes) float around a bit.It dries pretty quick too if you can keep it out of the rain/snow.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the advise guys.  Im going to take a look at the links smoking365 sent(thanks for the links) to educate myself more.  I also just found out my wifes grandmother has a grapefruit and lemon tree.  looks like ill be doing some pruning.  
kris


----------



## chef phil (Nov 8, 2014)

I just scored a seasoned cord for 40 bucks!


----------

